# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  वज़न घटाने के लिए गर्मी के दिन उपयुक्त

## Krishna

यदि आप अपना वज़न कम करना चाहते है, या शरीर को सही आकार में लाना चाहते है। तो गर्मियों के दिन इसके लिए एकदम उपयुक्त हैं। गर्मियां आ गई है और इस मौसम में फिट दिखने के लिए आपको डाइटिंग करने की जरूरत नहीं है।

सर्दियों की तुलना में गर्मियों में वजन कम करना अधिक आसान है। इस मौसम में लोगों की खान-पान की आदतें स्वत: ही बदल जाती हैं, साथ ही इस मौसम में अधिक व्यायाम किया जा सकता है। इस मौसम में शरीर की कार्य प्रणाली धीमी हो जाने के कारण आप ज्यादा नहीं खाते हैं। साथ ही ज्यादा गर्मी लगने के कारण आप तरल पदार्थ जैसे- पानी, जूस इत्यादि ज्यादा लेते हैं, जो शरीर से अशुद्ध पदार्थों को दूर करते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

..................................

----------


## Krishna

गर्मियों में वज़न कम करने के लिए उपाय




•    गर्मियों में वजन कम करने का सबसे आसान तरीका है कि आप एक बार में ज्या्दा खाना खाने के बजाए बार-बार और थोड़ी-थोड़ी मात्रा में खाएं। अपने सारे दिन के भोजन को नाश्ते, दोपहर के भोजन, शाम के नाश्ते एवं रात्रिभोज में के हिसाब से बांटें।


•    गर्मियों में अपने दिन की शुरुआत हल्के गर्म पानी में शहद मिलाकर पीने से करें। जो लोग चाय पीते हैं, वे एक प्याली चाय के साथ बिस्कुट लें सकते हैं और दो या तीन अखरोट या बादाम ले सकते हैं।
•    गर्मियों में सुबह की चाय लेने के दो घंटे के बाद आप सलाद या फल ले सकते हैं। 


•    गर्मियों में दोपहर के भोजन में दो चपातियां, एक कटोरी दाल और हरी सब्जियां होना लें सकते है। शाम के नाश्ते में चाय और इडली, ढोकला या भुना चना ले सकते हैं।


•    गर्मियों में रात के खाने में सब्जियों का सूप, चपाती और सब्जी लेना चाहिए। सोने से पहले एक गिलास दूध ले सकते है।

----------


## Krishna

•    गर्मियों में मैदे से बनी चीजों जैसे समोसा, कचौड़ी व भटूरा, तला-भुना, वसा की अधिक मात्रा वाला दूध, शर्करा एवं मीठा खाने से बचना चाहिए।

•    गर्मियों में कोशिश करें कि साबूत अनाज, पत्तों वाली सब्जियां, साबुत दालें, सलाद, चिकन या मछली को आपके भोजन में शामिल हो। गर्मीयों में लाल मांस नहीं खाना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

•    गर्मियों में कैलोरीज को दूर रखने के लिए फल लेना जरूरी है। तरबूज और मीठा नींबू लेना ज्यादा बेहतर है। भोजन के 40 मिनट पहले या दो घंटे बाद फल खाना चाहिए। यदि आप वजन कम करना चाहते हैं तो फलों का जूस पीने से बचें।

•    गर्मियों में ज्यादा से ज्यादा लिक्विड डायट लें, गर्मियों के दिनों में चाय का सेवन कम से कम करें और ज्यादा से ज्यादा पानी पीयें।

----------

